# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  راهکار برای رفع خستگی و بی انگیزگی

## zahra001

سلام، من سال 99 دومین ساله که کنکور میدم، از مهر دارم درس میخونم ولی چند وقته واقعا از لحاظ روحی خسته شدم، سعی میکنم به خودم انگیزه بدم ولی دوباره بعد از چند روز باز خسته میشم، اگر کسی این شرایط رو داشته ممنون میشم کمک کنه، و البته امیدوارم این تاپیک باعث بی انگیزگی کسی نشه🙏

----------


## Dentist_jane

اینکه از اول سال عالی خوندی خیلی خوبه 
من خودم وقتی بی حوصله میشم میرقصم یا یه دوش آب سرد میگیرم یا اگه بازم رفع نشد آشپزی میکنم
یعنی آشپزی کاریه که منو به ذوق میاره و هیچ وقت ازش خسته نمیشم
هر کس هم یه همچین علایقی داره که اصلا ازش خسته نمیشه
تازه خسته شدن هم طبیعیه
بالاخره 7 ماه خوب درس خوندی نزدیک کنکور هم فشار بیشتر میشه
فقط آروم باش و طبق واقعیت ها به خودت امید بده
مثلا من به خودم میگم تو سال قبل زیست رو تو کنکور 74 زدی امسال یکم بیشتر تلاش کنی میری نزدیک 90 و این حسابی بهم روحیه میده!

----------


## Dean

درس خوندنه  که باعث انگیزه میشه. یه چیزی شبیه تنظیم مثبت هورمون ها:/  
خستگی به اعتقاد من یه توهم ذهنیه اصلا حقیقت نداره ... 
امرسون یه جمله ی خیلی خوب داره که میگه: اگه کاری براتون سخته برید انجامش بدید انرژی اون کار به دنبالش میاد. 
خلاصه که تفریح داشته باشید اما به خستگی اهمیتی ندید

----------


## saj8jad

تو تایم آخر زمستان و اوایل بهار میزان از به اصطلاح خستگی و بی انگیزگی طبیعیه به نظرم که دلایل خاص خودش رو داره
شما به هدفتون فکر کنید، همین موضوع خودش باعث انگیزه میشه و نوعی نیروی محرکه به حساب میاد
در درس خوندن افراط و تفریط نکنین و برنامه ریزی منطقی و عقلانی با توجه به وضعیت و شناختی که از خودتون دارید بریزید و پیاده سازی کنید
بخاطر اوضاع کرونا (قرنطینه) و خونه نشینی های خود کنکور فشار مضاعف تری بر قشر دانش آموز و داوطلب کنکوری وارد شده بنابراین سعی کنین حتما آخر هفته ها یه نیمچه برنامه تفریحی داشته باشید تا برای هفته بعدش از نظر روحی و روانی اوکی بشید و ...

----------


## Ali.psy

*[QUOTE=zahra001;1590047]سلام، من سال 99 دومین ساله که کنکور میدم، از مهر دارم درس میخونم ولی چند وقته واقعا از لحاظ روحی خسته شدم، سعی میکنم به خودم انگیزه بدم ولی دوباره بعد از چند روز باز خسته میشم، اگر کسی این شرایط رو داشته ممنون میشم کمک کنه، و البته امیدوارم این تاپیک باعث بی انگیزگی کسی نشه������[/QUOTEسمه]

سلام

از مهرماه با چه شیوه ای میخوندین؟یکم شرح بدید و کلا شخصیتتون چطوریه*

----------


## zahra001

[QUOTE=Ali.psy;1590107]*




 نوشته اصلی توسط zahra001


سلام، من سال 99 دومین ساله که کنکور میدم، از مهر دارم درس میخونم ولی چند وقته واقعا از لحاظ روحی خسته شدم، سعی میکنم به خودم انگیزه بدم ولی دوباره بعد از چند روز باز خسته میشم، اگر کسی این شرایط رو داشته ممنون میشم کمک کنه، و البته امیدوارم این تاپیک باعث بی انگیزگی کسی نشه������[/QUOTEسمه]

سلام

از مهرماه با چه شیوه ای میخوندین؟یکم شرح بدید و کلا شخصیتتون چطوریه


*سلام، منظورتون از شیوه درس خوندن رو متوجه نشدم، از مهر خوب درس خوندم، تفریح داشتم ولی خیلی از تفریحات رو گذاشتم کنار

----------


## zahra001

> درس خوندنه  که باعث انگیزه میشه. یه چیزی شبیه تنظیم مثبت هورمون ها:/  
> خستگی به اعتقاد من یه توهم ذهنیه اصلا حقیقت نداره ... 
> امرسون یه جمله ی خیلی خوب داره که میگه: اگه کاری براتون سخته برید انجامش بدید انرژی اون کار به دنبالش میاد. 
> خلاصه که تفریح داشته باشید اما به خستگی اهمیتی ندید


درسته خیلی از مواقع آدم بی انگیزه میشه و واقعا نمیشه کاریش کرد و باید به درس خوندن ادامه داد تا دوباره مثل قبل انگیزه آدم رشد کنه، ولی خستگی به نظرم با بی انگیزگی متفاوته، به هر حال ممنون از پاسختون، شایدم باید به این خستگی اهمیت نداد تا دوباره شرایط درسی کم کم مثل قبل بشه

----------


## WickedSick

اینکه بی انگیزه شدین یه چیز خیلی طبیعیه. عین چنتا از دانش آموزای خودم
ببینین چیزی که هست اینه که این تایم از سال خیلیا بی انگیزه میشن. چون آخراشه و دیگه رمقی نمونده واسه ادامه. مخصوصا با این وضع کرونا.
ولی چندتا نکته هست:
1- اول انگیزه توی استارت هست. همیشه هم هست. اما توی ادامه هست که از بین میره.
مث یه سنگ که شما هلش میدی بره جلو. خب این سنگ(=داوطلب کنکوری) تا یکم جلوتر میره(=درس میخونه) با توجه به سرعت اولیه ای که شما بهش دادین. ولی اگه میخوای قِل خوردنش ادامه داشته باشه شما مدام باید بهش انرژی(=انگیزه) بدی.
پس با درس خوندن به خودت انگیزه بده. اتفاقا خیلی وقتا نیازه درس بخونی که انگیزه بگیری. وقتی پیشرفتتو توی درسا و درصد هات ببینی خود بخود انگیزه میگیری.
2- آخرای کنکوره. توجه کنین دورانی که همه میخونن, خوندن شاهکار کردن نیست! چون همه میخونن. اتفاقا دورانی مثل الان و جمع بندی و یا عید ماهه که خیلیا شُل میکنن و دقیقا از همین فرصت داوطلبای قوی و موفق استفاده میکنن برای پیشی گرفتن.
3- دوران جمع بندی که جلوتر دارید, یکی دو ماه دیگه, دوران خیلی خوبیه از قضا. توی خونه مطابق کنکور آزمون میزنین و از خودتون میگیرید اونو. و رفع اشکال میکنین و عیب یابی. خیلی خیلی دوران خوبیه و اتفاقا فشار خیلی کمتری وارد میشه(چون مطالب تکراری کمتر میخونین, بیشتر عیب یابی میکنین, مدت طولانی مثلا 3 4 ساعت متوالی نیاز نیست درسی و بخونین و ..)

----------

